# tutol



## Qcumber

Which stress is correct for *tutol* in the following sentence?

1) *Páyag ang ísípan ngúnìt tútol ang damdámin kó.*
= My mind allows it, but my heart is opposed to it.

2) *Páyag ang ísípan ngúnìt tutól ang damdámin kó.*
= My mind allows it, but my heart is opposed to it.


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber, the first one is correct, the stress is on U.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hi Qcumber, the first one is correct, the stress is on U.


Thank you, Moonshine. So the adjective _tutól_ is not possible here, and _tútol_ is the verb reduced to its stem.


----------



## kios_01

Qcumber said:


> Thank you, Moonshine. So the adjective _tutól_ is not possible here, and _tútol_ is the verb reduced to its stem.


 
I'll answer for moonshine if that's ok.  Hmmm. If I consider it to be an adjective, yes, it seems possible. Doesn't really sound ungrammatical but yeah it would sound unnatural.

I'd go with the first sentence.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> I'll answer for moonshine if that's ok.  Hmmm. If I consider it to be an adjective, yes, it seems possible. Doesn't really sound ungrammatical but yeah it would sound unnatural. I'd go with the first sentence.


Well ...  ... Now that I think of it, _tutól_ is impossible because the heart (the feelings) opposes what the mind allows; it is not the heart itself that is opposed to.


----------

